# Goliath grouper



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

I want to try and catch one of these puppies


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

My back would have broke, just like his rod!


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

WOW!!! I want a chance at one.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

yep, that does look like some fun right there.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

All grouper are a blast, especially Gag and Goliath, but ya gotta be careful with them. Dont know if he said it in the vid or not cause i got no speakers on my work computer, but its against the law to take a Goliath out of the water even. Same goes for Tarpon if you go by the letter of the law (unless of course you have the harvest tag for a Poon).


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I like watching Capt. Chancey's Youtube clips and all, but it's annoying how he screams like a little girl when he's hooked up on one of those Goliaths...


----------



## 2aces (Jul 2, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I like watching Capt. Chancey's Youtube clips and all, but it's annoying how he screams like a little girl when he's hooked up on one of those Goliaths...



Yeah his screaming make me want to just turn the vol on mute and watch the fish action


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> I like watching Capt. Chancey's Youtube clips and all, but it's annoying how he screams like a little girl when he's hooked up on one of those Goliaths...


hmm pot calling the kettle?


----------

